# Raw bones for 5 month old GSD?



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, I've been doing some reading on the raw food posts, but I'd like to get some more advice! Jedda is 19 weeks old and cutting some front adult teeth, and I'd like to start her on some raw bones. (I feed Fromms LBP with some canned Wellness puppy or mashed sweet potato/yogurt mixed in.) Do people think chicken necks are safe for puppies? Any other suggestions? I'm not sure what "soft" bones are - what should I ask for at either the dog food shops or from the butcher? Thanks!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Soft bones can be chicken leg quarters, wings, duck necks, chicken necks. Go to the local grocery store and get a 10lb bag of leg quarters and start your puppy on those, make sure you rinse them. I started my guy at 1 1/2 years and will never go back to kibble.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Chickens are butchered for market at around 8 weeks of age, so their bones are still pretty soft and perfect for raw feeding. 

Hard bones would be larger animal weight bearing bones, or large turkey bones.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Raw bones are really good.. Especially for teething, as it is sort of a natural source of what they need while teething. 

My pup, is five months and one day, and still has his Baby Canine teeth !! 
Might as well be teething on raw bones with a little calcium and meat!!

Brisket of lamb, shoulder chops of lamb, beef raw bones, all good... Chicken necks are good, but for some reason my pup does not chew on them or crunch them up, he chews a bit and swallows them whole!! 

Mine does not like chicken that well for some reason, necks ok, but the carcass and thighs and bone, he does not seem to care for...

From butchering my own beef, I have a Post below called "The Right Bones" something like that. You want the soft bones, not the ivory hard leg sort the butchers try and sell, as the leg type white heavy bone wears their teeth down. 

Kind regards, and best of luck with your pup..

Mine is trouble, so much Raw meat and bone, he is now Demon Possessed by the look of his eyes even in daylight..!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Luther was 13 weeks when we purchased him and started him on raw, chicken quarters were the main staple of the diet. 

Berlin is 10 weeks now and has had a couple chicken thigh bones, but nothing major yet. Mostly just ground meat, organ, goats yogurt, and raw eggs. I will be starting him on more chicken here in the next week or so most likely.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I give my pup five months raw soup bones- marrow. He rips the left over meat on them off, then licks and knows the soft marrow out. He doesn't chew the outer bone that much just enough to clean it. Serves two folds one extra marrow for growing - I feed all raw vital essentials beef, turkey,and chicken- and two helps with his teething. He loves them. Get them at shop right for a bag of six for three - four bucks, nice size as well


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the help! In the last couple weeks I've given her a chicken neck, a couple chicken feet (OMG absolutely horrifying) and today I got some chicken wings. I gave her a marrow bone too, but picked it up after she got all the good stuff out/off it. She is thrilled!!


----------

